#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-04
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<promis> ć!
<promis> Sretan vam dan studenti!
<promis> eh, kad se setim, flaša vina u menzi...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-05
<Atlantic777> poz
<nemysis> Pozdrav hehe
<promis> ć!
 * combuster_afk is away: Gone away for now
 * combuster is back.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-06
<blaeks> ping ppl
<blaeks> sta se radi
<blaeks> ?
<promis> kuha se
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<olujicz> verovali ili ne: http://blogs.skype.com/linux/2011/04/2_2_beta.html
<olujicz> novi skype
<Broker> atvarno novi. 2.2 opet beta
<promis> Broker: nisi u onom spisku stavio sve riznice, ako imaš dodat i medibuntu
<Broker> kao to
<promis> mislim da ti taj updejt i ne treba u životu, ali treba da ga se otarasiš da ti se ne pojavljuje
<Broker> medibuntu prvog instaliram na svakom Ubuntuu
<Broker> ok
<Broker> mislio sam da je on bitan zbog multimedije
<promis> pa nije
<Broker> pa tek sam sada saznao :)
<promis> jedino što je povoljno u vezi njega što ja znam je da se ffmpeg tamo pakuje sa mp3 podrškom
<Broker> opet zahvaljuci tebi
<Broker> nista, skidam ga sa liste
<promis> kad pokreneš update manager on bi trebao da ti ispiše odakle dolazi updejt
<Broker> samo tren
<Broker> evo samo ovo mi da, ovako zatamljeno:
<Broker> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/9395/updatemanager001.jpg
<promis> pošto piše security onda to dolazi sa glavnog servera
<Broker> aha, ok
<promis> u načelu medibuntu i glavni ffmpeg su u konfliktu
<Broker> pa dal da deinstaliram ond samo ffmpeg
<Broker> ili da sklonim medibuntu
<Broker> sta je pametnije
<promis> ako ti ne treba mp3 onda možeš da deinstaliraš ffmpeg, pa ga ponovo instaliraš iz glavne riznice
<promis> pre toga naravno isključiš medibuntu
<promis> ili da probaš da instaliraš novu verziju iz ppa
<promis> ja sam uspeo, nekako
<promis> mada ni ona nema mp3
<Broker> sada cu da vidim nesto
<Broker> jok, skinuo sam mdibuntu, delistalirao ffmpeg i opet mi osta pnih pet lib-ova
<promis> skinih ručno sam jednu po jednu
<Broker> znaš šta sam uradio
<Broker> deinstalirao sam libavutil-extra-49
<Broker> koji je povukao i ostale lib-ove
<Broker> vratio PPA
<Broker> i sada mi ne daje nikav update
<Broker> koliko vidim radi sve
<Broker> pa neka ga ovako
<promis> koji ppa si vratio?
<Broker> Medibuntu
<promis> on nije ppa
<Broker> kako nije
<promis> pa nije
<promis> ppa su lični paketi sa lauchpada
<promis> a medibuntu je riznica, kao što su i ppa tehnički riznice
<promis> ali nije ppa
<Broker> to nisam znao
<Broker> ja sam mislio da su ovo sve PPA
<Broker> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6341/selection002.jpg
<promis> sve su to riznice
<promis> ali samo one riznice sa launchpada se zovu ppa
<promis> i kad se kaže ppa, misli se da dolazi sa launchpada
<promis> iako u značenju pojma i medibuntu može biti ppa - personal package archive
<Broker> aha, nisam znao to
<Broker> jel Promis
<Broker> pa neka ga ovako
<Broker> koliko vidim sve mu radi
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> ali zar ti ne treba ffmpeg?
<Broker> kako da ne
<Broker> ali sve mi radi pošto sam ga deinstalirao
<Broker> e stani da uradim restart
<promis> nema potrebe
<Broker> znam
<promis> kako misliš sve radi
<Broker> zvuk
<promis> pa jel ga koristiš ili ne?
<promis> heeh
<Broker> slika
<promis> pa nema veze ffmpeg sa zvukom
<promis> ni slikom
<Broker> ima li veze sa paketom
<Broker> samo tren
<Broker> konvertor
<Broker> ne mogu da se setim naziva
<promis> pa, moguće
<promis> ako radiš konverzije, onda bi ti ffmpeg trebao
<Broker> on ima GUI ali radi iz konzole
<Broker> razne konverzije
<Broker> slike i zvuka
<Broker> auuu sta mi mozak
<Broker> ne znam kako se bese zove
<Broker> a nije nepoznat program
<Broker> WinFF on je u pitanju
<Broker> njega nemam
<Broker> a trebao bi mi
<Broker> instaliraću ga
<Broker> staviću u temi kako je resen problem i zatvoriti je
<Broker> ali neka do sutra
<Broker> ako nije frka
<promis> kako hoćeš, tvoja tema
<Broker> dobro ti si straiji da se ne ljuti neko, zbog toga
<promis> hehe, pa otkud neko zna da li je tema rešena ili ne
<Broker> instalirao sam ffmpeg i WinFF
<Broker> a tebi po ko zna koji put HVALA
<Broker> jeste rešena je
<promis> dobro
<promis> samo na kraju kaži kako si je rešio
<Broker> jesi car zlata vredis
<promis> nemoj da je zatvoriš bez reči
<Broker> ne ne
<Broker> znam
<Broker> objasnicu sve
<Broker> sutra ce naici neko s istim problemom i imace resenje
<Broker> Promis jedno pitanje
<Broker> koliko znam ti se bas i neradujes Unity grafickom okruzenju
<Broker> da neces slucajno da radis upgrade na GNOME 3
<Broker> sa 10.04.2
<promis> ne verujem.
<Broker> ok, posto cu verovatno da radim
<promis> baš danas gledao slike, i mislim da ne ogovara mojim potrebama
<Broker> ali ne odmah
<promis> ja koristim ubuntu studio, i mislim da neće skoro unity i gnome3 na njega
<Broker> aha e to menja stvar
<promis> nemam čak ni network manager, mada su ga izgleda ubacili u 11.04
<promis> tek treba da vidim, možda pređem na 11.04
<Broker> jesi video ovu vest ili bilo ko na cetu: http://www.b92.net/tehnopolis/vesti.php?yyyy=2011&mm=04&nav_id=504419
<promis> ima na forumu
<promis> video sam
<Broker> odo da postujem po drugim forumima, da se malo promovise Linux :)
<Broker> jel se planira neki organizovani odlazak u Banja Luku u julu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-07
<vlada_rookie> dobar dan
<vlada_rookie> dobar dan
<vlada_rookie> zamolio bih nekog da mi pomogne da podesim internet na ubuntu. totalni sam pocetnik i nakon upgrade pre neki dan, nece da mi radi ni wireless ni mrezni internet
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-08
<Githzerai> z
<acinic> poz
<acinic>  :)
<Go-Run> poz
<acinic> sta se radi?
<Go-Run> gledam neke pozadine na deviantart
<acinic> Daj neku ako nadjes dobru
<acinic>  :D
<Go-Run> :D
<acinic> Ne radi mi ova nova verzija Peazip-a
<acinic> Jel mneko instalirao?
<acinic> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Archiving/PeaZip-19508.shtml
<acinic> http://soundcloud.com/
<acinic> Slucajno sam otkrio ovo.
<acinic>  :p
<Githzerai> Z
<Githzerai> Ima li nekog?
 * Githzerai se pita šta je skrivio pa svi utekoše :/
<Githzerai> ma taj linux je shit....
<promis> ima
<promis> uvjek bio
<Githzerai> Odma li se javi :)
<Githzerai> Treba mi neko da kaže koliko sam usvinjio baner na naslovnoj sajta
<promis> sajt [ta to beše ;)
<promis> otvorio sam ga, Å¡ta treba da gledam?
<Githzerai> leva kolona, baner za odbrojavanje
<Githzerai> mora se isključi noscript i slično....
<promis> a zar nije malo promenjena boja ova
<promis> nešto me bole oči
<Githzerai> koju bi boju? :)
<promis> jel su to oni promenili boju, mislim na gazde?
<promis> govorim o meniju na vrhu
<Githzerai> meni je nihov, tačnije zvanična ubuntu drupal tema
<promis> onda se na ovom monitoru vidi mnogo drukčije
<Githzerai> pa pogledaj ubuntu.com pa uporedi
<promis> uh čoveče
<promis> da uporedio sam
<promis> čoveče ovaj monitor je nebop i zemlja
<promis> u odnosu na drugi koji koristim
<promis> okej, da se vratimo na temu
<Githzerai> znam, imao sam slučajeve neretko...
<Githzerai> jel može da prođe?
<promis> pitaš me ovo što šiše 19 dana
<Githzerai> da
<promis> pa Å¡ta mu fali?
<Githzerai> pa pitam jel fali :)
<promis> pa ne znam
<promis> možda da je poravnat
<promis> da ide do gore
<Githzerai> saj ćem vidim
<promis> da bude u ravni sa ovim što piše dobro došli
<promis> pa da gađa ovaj okvir
<promis> a možda bi i on mogao da ima isti ovaj okvir
<promis> mislim samo kod njega i nedostaje
<Githzerai> ok
<promis> ovaj animirani ispod ovog brojača
<promis> je pojeo desnu ivicu svog okvira
<Githzerai> to uvek prikazuje na svoju ruku
<Githzerai> Kako je sad, je li ravnije?
<promis> ništa se nije promenilo ;)
<Githzerai> ctrl+f5
<promis> ček da uradim refreš :P
<Githzerai> drupal ima ubi bože politiku keširanja, svaki put me iznervira...
<promis> pa sad je levo
<Githzerai> pa i bio je levo :)
<promis> ne
<promis> bio mi je desno
<Githzerai> keš :)
<Githzerai> sad ravno?
<promis> sad je još gore nego što je bilo
<promis> vrati ga desno
<promis> i dodaj mu okvir
<Githzerai> Å¡ta je gore?
<promis> što znači da ga malo cropuješ
<promis> 1. pa više mi se sviđa da bude desno
<promis> 2. sad je zbijen
<promis> 3. ja bih mu stavio okvir
<promis> ova dva animirana i iznad brojač je taman visina ista kao ovaj srednji deo sa tekstom
<Githzerai> refresh pa pogledaj
<promis> ne vidim nikakvu promenu
<Githzerai> ctrl+f5
<promis> više puta
<promis> Å¡ta si menjao?
<Githzerai> sad je desno, uokviren
<promis> jok, neće da prikaže
<Githzerai> ček da obrišem keš
<Githzerai> ispraznio sam keš, probaj sad
<promis> aha, ubacio si u isti okvir sa animiranim
<Githzerai> da, obzirom da 2 okvira oduzimaju prostor. Sad je valjda bolje?
<promis> može, samo valjalo bi da se poravnja kraj okvira sa ovim srednjim, donja ivica
<promis> i da se uradi bolja distribucija
<Githzerai> pa valjalo bi, ali gde da smestim volike banere :)
<promis> ovaj treći najdonji je mnogo udaljen
<promis> znači ovaj srednji "centriši"
<Githzerai> heh, sad te nisam razumeo?
<promis> pa sva tri banera nisu harmonično distribuirani po vertikali
<Githzerai> ček, sad ću nešto da probam
<promis> i ne vidim zašto donja crta okvir ne bi bila poravnjana sa srednjim poljijma gde je tekst
<promis> ovako smaknuto za malo deluje ružno
<promis> kao greška, aljkavo...
<Githzerai> jeste, samo je prazan prostor u okviru isto tako ružan. No imam ideju, bb in 5min
<promis> pa onda smanji sve to
<promis> da bude knap
<promis> po vertikali
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-09
<Githzerai> jel sad malkice bolje?
<promis> pazi ni centralna polja gde je tekst nisu centrisana
<promis> sa desne strane je veći razmak
<promis> ne svidja mi se
<promis> vrati baner ulkrs desno
<promis> gde je i bio
<promis> i okvir stavi na knap
<Githzerai> sad te ništa ne razumem. Može snimak ekrana?
<promis> evo
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3p/98/1aHh77tp/slika.png
<Githzerai> fala
<Githzerai> LoL
<Githzerai> sad ćeš da vidiš kako je kodmene :)
<Githzerai> promis: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2V/fj/21I6BWZb/snimak27.png
<Githzerai> hebeni keš :)
<promis> pa odakle sad toliko banera
<Githzerai> pa uvek su bili desno, samo sam dva donja premestio
<promis> dobro, neka je tako
<Githzerai> samo mi nije jasno što ih ti ne vidiš....
<promis> mada je mogao da bude manji po vertikali ovaj brojač
<promis> ovaj crveni deo
<Githzerai> koliko ceniš manji, u px ?
<Githzerai> vidi sad da li su tu svi baneri
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1n/v9/Dc2ZJV1/bsn.png
<promis> uradio sam refresh par puta, neće
<Githzerai> znači, ništa ispod toga ?
<promis> ništa
<Githzerai> HMMMMM sa d se nerviram...
<Githzerai> koji pregledač koristiš?
<promis> 3,6,16,
<promis> firefox
<Githzerai> huh, pazi kad Konqueror sve vidi kako bog zapoveda....
<promis> možda isp blokira
<Githzerai> a on je problematičan...
<promis> mada je dns na open
<Githzerai> pa blokirao bi sve sa sajta
<promis> a i ova glavna slika, deluje kao da je kratka
<Githzerai> Ona jeste kratka, mada ću i nju uskoro da menjam...
<Githzerai> slab sam sa Gimpom pa recikliram dok može :)
<promis> zašto ne smanjiš celu stranicu
<promis> sa desne strane
<promis> i onako ova leva kolona ima mesta u okviru
<Githzerai> jer mi poremeti sve na centru, a na Å¡irim monitorima izgleda preusko...
<promis> a srednji deo gde je tekst nek se smanji koliko treba
<Githzerai> eh da može samo on da bude fluidan. Ili ela strana ili ništa....
<promis> vidim sad je iste Å¡irine kao glavni sajt
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> s tim to Kanonikal brani da loco sajtovi budu identični ili vrlo nalik na ubuntu.com
<promis> hm
<promis> e moram da idem da spavam
<Githzerai> ok, fala na pomoći
<Githzerai> ln -s
<promis> ništa
<promis> lka noć
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<shinobi> Beretta021:  pa gde si bruda
<ZoLA95> moze pomoc oko ubuntu 10.10???
<Atlantic777> Može, naravno. :)
<Atlantic777> Reci ZoLA95.
<ZoLA95> imam problem sa instalacijom
<Atlantic777> Ok, šta tačno?
<ZoLA95> skunuo sam image..mantovao sa deamon tolssom i pokrene se wubi instaler
<PsyTrance> moze meni netko pomoci? treba mi netko tko se razumije u tcl, jedna sitna modifikacija skripte
<ZoLA95> to je sve ok
<ZoLA95> instaliram ga na particiju
<ZoLA95> restartujem komp i selektujem ubuntu pokrene se sve u fulu
<Atlantic777> pf, stop, stop stani
<Atlantic777> samo jednu stvar prvo da te pitam :D
<ZoLA95> reci
<Atlantic777> Da li možeš da odvojiš posebnu particiju za ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> Zaobiši Wubi u širokom luku.
<Atlantic777> zaobiđi*
<ZoLA95> to sam uradio dao joj ime LINUX 30GB
<ZoLA95> FAT32
<Atlantic777> :O
<Atlantic777> Linux na FAT32?
<ZoLA95> da
<Atlantic777> To je smrtni greh. :D
<ZoLA95> da bih mogao da ga prepoznam
<Atlantic777> ček, instalirao si preko wubija ili ne?
<ZoLA95> da
<ZoLA95> ali opet trazi da ga instalira,
<Atlantic777> briši to kako god znaš, nareži na disk i lepo ga tutni na tu particiju od 30 GB kako valja i trebuje :P
<Atlantic777> i stavi mu ext3 ili ext4 filesystem, batali fat32 :D
<Atlantic777> pa i ntfs je sad već mator, a ne fat
<Atlantic777> :D
<ZoLA95> ee i to sam probao,malo mi teze ide,,kako da narezem image na disk a da bude botabilan
<Atlantic777> ma samo ga spržiš sa bilo kojim programom za rezanje
<Atlantic777> CDBurnerXP ili BurnForFree... ma Å¡ta god
<ZoLA95> malo detaljnije...iamo sam fedoru i kubuntu to sljaka kao luda ali ubuntu malo teze ..ima li neki tutor
<Atlantic777> Skoro pa bilo koji prog za rezanje koji može da nareže iso.
<Atlantic777> Ima, naravno.
<ZoLA95> i botujem i install  i to je to
<Atlantic777> ma da
<Atlantic777> jel imaš nero?
<ZoLA95> imas fb
<Atlantic777> Uhh imam, ali nisam nešto često tamo.
<Atlantic777> Bolje me juri na mail ili ovde.
<Atlantic777> Eventualno jabber.
<ZoLA95> reci mail
<ZoLA95> evo ti moj zola_95@hotmail.rs
<Atlantic777> stiglo ti je na pvt :)
<ZoLA95> zola_95@hotmail.rs
<Atlantic777> ok
<ZoLA95> ovo nije razmak nego donja crta
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<ZoLA95> hvala brate srbine :D
<Atlantic777> Nisam Srbin, ali nema veze. :P
<Atlantic777> Nema na čemu. :D
<ZoLA95> eee js nesto
<Atlantic777> Da?
<ZoLA95> imam back track 4 r2 je isto narezem .iso na cd i instaliram ga
<Anpu> :)
 * tha-Infamous is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-10
<chemir> da li je neko tu, imam nekoliko pitanja :)
<ZoLA95> eee ljudi pomoc oko ubuntu 10.10
<ZoLA95> kaze mi da nemoze da kreira file system
<ZoLA95> ???
<ZoLA95> moze pomoc?????????
<ZoLA95> ljudi moze pomoc??
<promis> kako to kaže, koja situacija?
<ZoLA95> stavim da mu bude ext4 ili ext3 i nece da install,stavim ext2 i krene da kopira i kaze da nemoze da prekopira nesto
<promis> ti hoćeš da instaliraš ubuntu
<ZoLA95> da da
<ZoLA95> 10.10
<promis> jel praviš particije iz instalera?
<ZoLA95> ne imam vec napravljenu ntfs
<promis> 1. da li si nekad ranije instalirao ubuntu ili neki drugi linux?
<ZoLA95> da fedoru,kubuntu
<ZoLA95> backtrack
<promis> dobro, onda znaš proceduru.
<ZoLA95> ma na ostalim je nekako lakse
<promis> što ne probaš onda da napraviš sve potrebne particije iz gparted
<promis> pa da u instaleru ih samo obeležiš za montiranje
<ZoLA95> ok to,,sve sap napravio i swap ali  kada krene da kopira kaze da ne moze da prekopira nesto i srusi se instalacija
<ZoLA95> je znas u cemu je problem
<promis> pa prvo mi nije jasnan problem
<promis> dokle si stigao
<ZoLA95> evo sada cu sve da ti ispisem
<promis> Å¡ta si sve uradio
<ZoLA95> narezao sam image...boot sa cd-a,pokrenuo ubuntu
<ZoLA95> (vec imam napravljenu particiju od 30 GB)
<promis> da li je cd ispravan?
<promis> da li je sam iso bio ispravan?
<ZoLA95> upalim installation ubuntu 10.10 i sve namestim kreiram swap area,i na particiju
<ZoLA95> ne znam daj mi link da opet skinem ubuntu
<promis> pa jednostavno pokreni test cd pa vidi dali je dobro ili nije
<promis> pa ako nije onda skidaj ponovo iso
<ZoLA95> mislis kada bootujem cd
<promis> pa da
<promis> mada možeš i sada
<ZoLA95> ma nmgu da se zajebavam reci link gde si ti skinuo
<promis> ako si u live režimu
<promis> slušaj
<ZoLA95> reci
<promis> testiranje cd je obavezno
<promis> bez obzira Å¡to je iso ispravan
<ZoLA95> aha
<promis> tj ispravno skinut
<promis> mogu da ti dam link
<ZoLA95> a mozda ga nero pojebao
<promis> ako imaš brz net
<ZoLA95> daj link
<promis> 32 ili 64bit?
<ZoLA95> nemam kuci net kod drugarice sam,meni riknuo,32-bitni
<promis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<promis> skini preko ovog torenta, tada je iso 100% ispravan
<ZoLA95> stavio sam da skidam...e jos nesto
<ZoLA95> koji je najj linux za programiranje,hacking,cracking msm da ima neke alate vezano za to
<promis> reci
<promis> ne znam sad kakve veze ima programiranje sa hakingom...
<ZoLA95> i moze li na svakom linuxu da se napravi dial-up konekcija
<promis> odnosno krakingom
<ZoLA95> ma ne to..nego da mogu da programiram msm da ima neki IDE apll
<ZoLA95> pa da ima nekih alata
<promis> ako imaš ektsterni hardverski modem može dial up
<ZoLA95> da ne moram da ih skidam sa neta
<ZoLA95> imam eksterni preko usb-a
<promis> ne znam za takvu distribuciju
<ZoLA95> ok nema veze
<promis> pa taj modem će valjda da radi na svim ovim glavnim
<promis> distribucijama
<promis> lično, nemam iskustva sa modemima
<promis> osim onih win modema
<promis> gde je situacija mrtva
<ZoLA95> ok....tnx imas fb
<ZoLA95> da te addd
<promis> ne
<promis> moj fb je forum :D
<ZoLA95> dakj link foruma
<ZoLA95> :)
<promis> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<ZoLA95> pa ti si admin
<ZoLA95> ovoga sajta
<ZoLA95> :D
<promis> ne
<promis> ja sam samo Inventar
<ZoLA95> aha,,ae pozzz od malog linuxasa
<ZoLA95> :D
<ZoLA95> lol
<promis> prijavi se na forum ako ve
<promis> ć nisi
<promis> ima tamo ljudi koji znaju stvari
<promis> a može i ovde naravno
<ZoLA95> sada sam se reg
<srele> Imam problem sto u SciTe-u mi se cirilicna slova vide kao upitnici, kako to mogu da popravim?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-02
<nikolja> pozdrav
<Mile> pozdrav, promis si tu?
<promis> reci
<promis> alo Mile
<Mile> e
<Mile> imam pitanje oko brodcasting AP
<Mile> znaci jednom Wlan karticom se konektujem na moj ruter
<Mile> a drugom wlan napravim AP za druge komp.ove
<Mile> razumes sta ocu da uradim?
<promis> ako drajver podržava da ti kartica bude AP
<Beretta021> oces nesto tipa gateway
<Mile> ocu da laptop tj druga wlan kartica imitira ruter tj. salje signal dalje
<Mile> e sad znam za airbase-ng
<Mile> kad njega ukljucim vidim wifi konekciju ali kad ocu da se prikljucim na nju nemam internet acces
<promis> nemam vremena da razmatram pitanje
<Mile> ...
<Mile> ok
<Mile> atlantic
<Atlantic777> da?
<Atlantic777> FoolishS
<Mile> imam pitanje u vezi brodcasting ap-a
<Atlantic777> :D
<Mile> moze? :)
<Atlantic777> rtfm
<Atlantic777> cek sec
<Atlantic777> tel
<Mile> ok
<Atlantic777> broadcasting ap - Å¡ta?! :D
<Mile> e
<Mile> imam wlan0 karticu i nju cu da iskoristim za konekciju sa netom
<Atlantic777> ajd na -offtopic ako nije u vezi sa ubuntuom
<Mile> jeste cekaj
<Mile> a druga wlan1 kartica treba da salje dalje daj signal koji sam ja uhvatio wlan0 karticom
<Mile> razumes li? da mogu dalje da pisem
<Atlantic777> pa meni to liči na repetitor
<Atlantic777> samo nisam siguran šta hoćeš da postigneš i zašto to radiš
<Mile> e ovako
<Mile> ocu da postignem to da
<Mile> da imam u dvoriste wifi kad izadjem
<Mile> slusam radio ....
<Mile> e sad
<Mile> ja sam uspeo da napravim AP preko airbase-ng
<Mile> ali kad se konektujem na njega izadje no internet access
<Mile> sto znaci da se konektuje samo do laptop-a
<Mile> sad trebam da preko wlan0 prebacim internet vezu na wlan1
<Mile> :D
<Mile> znam da moze nesto da se uradi preko dhcp3 servera
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Mile> ali nisam siguran da li ce raditi
<Atlantic777> au brate, ala si ti zakomplikovao :D
<Mile> i iptables treba da se menja ali to nije problem znam sta treba
<Atlantic777> dhcp3 server ili ti dynamic host configuration protocol nema baš mnogo veze s time :D
<Atlantic777> vidi, tebi verovatno treba jedna ad-hoc mreža i to je to :D
<Atlantic777> ako sam dobro razumeo... imaš ruter <--- laptop sa 2 wifi karte ----> drugi laptop
<Atlantic777> ili tako nešto
<Atlantic777> e sad, sa wlan0 se kačiš na ruter, a sa wlan1 hoćeš da se drugi kače na tvoj komp
<Atlantic777> jel tako?
<Mile> da a taj laptop sto ima 2 karte on ustvari imitira ruter tj. AP
<Atlantic777> e pa ubuntu ima već u sebi nešto za ad-hoc mreže
<Atlantic777> ono šta ti treba je da postaviš na drugom laptopu da ti gateway bude prvi laptop, tačnije wlan1 i gotovo
<Atlantic777> sa wlan1 će znati sam da ode na gateway, na laptopu sa dve kartice, dakle wlan0
<Atlantic777> a sa wlan0 ide na ruter, a sa rutera dalje, to te ne zanima
<Atlantic777> !ad-hoc
<Atlantic777> !adhoc
<Mile> cek cek
<Atlantic777> glupi bot :D
<Atlantic777> ovo će ti možda biti zanimljivo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<Atlantic777> u principu, nije ti bitno da li se ti na net kačiš na eth ili na wlan
<Atlantic777> bitan je ovaj drugi deo
<Mile> bitan je i prvi
<Mile> mora na wlan oba
<Mile> sta samo nesto da potvrdimo
<Atlantic777> pa ja ti kažem da je nebitno i poprilično sam siguran :)
<Mile> laptop2 koji se budee prikljucio na moj laptop(ruter) laptop2 mora da konfigurise gateway kao sto sam ja to podesio na laptop(ruter)
<Mile> i onda bi trebalo da ima net kolko sam te razumeo?
<Atlantic777> nemoj petljati s time da napraviš jednu mrežu
<Atlantic777> napravi 2 mreže
<Atlantic777> kucaj route -n
<Mile> ?
<Atlantic777> ukucaj sada na laptopu route -n
<Mile> sta radi ta komanda?
<Atlantic777> ispisuje trenutne postavke rutiranja
<Atlantic777> samo da ti pokažem nešto
<Atlantic777> a o ovome je pisano i na forumu, promis beše pisao
<Mile> samo mi je vrlo bitno da ta operacija ide preko airbase-ng
<Atlantic777> a zašto?
<Atlantic777> da ne bi da 'akuješ?
<Mile> pa ubuntu
<Atlantic777> pogrešno mesto... :D
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-deljenje-internet-konekcije-uz-pomoc-networkmanager-na-ubuntu-11-04
<Atlantic777> zašto mora airbase?
<Mile> pa zbog ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ne razumem kakve veze imaju ubuntu i airbase i kompletan aircrack
<Mile> nzm sigurno su rod
<Mile> e daj salim se
<Mile> znaci mora airbase-ng
<Mile> aj sad cu ponovo da pokusam
<Atlantic777> znači ne mora :)
<promis> kupi AP i gotovo
<Atlantic777> ma hoće da sniffuje ili neki phishing
<Atlantic777> a ja se sve premišljam da li da mu kažem za ettercap i wireshark
<Mile> ne bre to su decije igre
<Mile> ja sam regularan korisnik
<Mile> kakav bt
<Mile> :)
<promis> nisam probao da li može sa 2 wifi kartice da se podeli mreža
<Atlantic777> može, praktično je nebitno na koji interfejs izlaze podaci ka internetu
<promis> otkud znam, možda ima neko ograničenje
<promis> Mile: ako se povezuje na taj "AP" samo 1 uređaj, onda samo podeli mrežu
<Mile> ma kakav 1 uredjaj
<promis> nema razloga da praviš AP od mrežne kartice
<Mile> nedaj boze
<promis> pa ako ti treba za više uređaja, i želiš da ti tradi kvalitetno, onda kupi AP
<Mile> od prilike ce biti 3-4 i plus nzm kolko
<Mile> ne moze ap
<promis> posvećen hardver je uvek najbolje rešenje
<Mile> i kolko znam ap mora ulazni internet da bude kabli
<promis> kako sad ne može ap
<Mile> a ja moram wifi >> wifi
<promis> nije taćno
<promis> AP radi šta hoćeš
<Mile> sve jedno nema nista od kupovine ap nebi ga uzeo i besplatno da ga dele
<promis> onda se muči
<promis> :P
<Mile> msm uzeo bi al nebi koristio za to
<Mile> :)
<promis> 1. proveri drajver da li može da bude AP za tu karticu
<promis> ne razumem osim zbog para, zašto ne bi koristio hardverski AP?
<Mile> zato sto nemam mesta niti struje da to napajam
<promis> pa umesto tog računara ga uključi
<promis> kupi produžni sa više utičnica
<Mile> laptop radi na bateriju
<promis> haha, baš ti je stabilan sistem
<promis> pa ti nabavi bateriju za AP
<promis> to je i onako DC uređaj
<Mile> ama nece to u kuci da stoji
<Mile> razumes
<promis> ne razumem
<promis> mogu samo da razumem da nemaš 2-3K din da daš za AP
<promis> sve ostalo su nebuloze
<Mile> bravo bas tako, a korlko znam ti rece nemas vremena ajd nemoj da zakasnis..
<promis> upravo mi je istekla pauza
<promis> ciao
<Mile> z
<Mile> Atlantic777 gateway treba da bude isti kao sto je i na originalnom ruteru?
<Atlantic777> Mile: gateway na laptopu sa dve kartice treba da ti bude adresa rutera, a gateway za uređaje koji se kače na laptop sa dve kartice treba da bude adresa wlan1 kartice
<Mile> ok tnx
<Atlantic777> barem koliko se ja razumem u IP, rutiranje i celu tu zezalicu sa mrežama :D
<Mile> da li je potrebno da se podasavaju iptables
<Mile> Atlantic777 si tu ?
<Mile> Atlantic777
<bejn328> poz, ima li neki ubuntaš online ?
<Mile> tu sam
<bejn328> interesuje me ako instaliram gnome okruženje na lubuntu da li će mi ostati lxde ?
<Atlantic777> hoće
<Mile> e atlantic
<Atlantic777> Mile: možda
<bejn328> e sad još jedno pitanje, kako isntalirati ? jel sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<Atlantic777> bejn328: da
<bejn328> ok, hvala
<Atlantic777> i nisam tu, samo sam bacio pogled
<Atlantic777> bbl
<Mile> cek
<Mile> cek
<bejn328> hehehehe
<Mile> a daj bre
<bejn328> xD
<Mile> ajde Atlantic777 jedno pitanje iz iptables imam
<Mile> Atlantic777 mogu preko iptables da ukljucim net na moj AP ...Pitanje je ta podesavanja koja napravim u iptables da li ostaju posle restarta i kako mogu da vratim iptables na pocetna podesavanja
<Mile> Ima li neko ziv treba mi hitno
<Atlantic777> Mile: ne znam napamet, ali ovo je poprilično dobro uputstvo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Atlantic777> !iptables
<lubotu3> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Mile> kako da instaliram .sh
<Mile> bot sam
<Atlantic777> o.O .sh je skripta koja se ne instalira
<Mile> citao sam ga hvala
<Atlantic777> jedino šta bi mogao da uradiš je da ubaciš u path
<Mile> cek cek
<Atlantic777> dakle, sudo cp nešto.sh /usr/bin
<Atlantic777> ili još bolje /usr/local/bin
<Mile> fajl se zove install-sh
<Mile> mozda nije u formatu sh
<Mile> ali sve jedno kako da je instaliram
<Atlantic777> aham
<Mile> tj. sve je to u .tar.gz
<Mile> al ja sam ga odpakovao
<Atlantic777> onda ./ime.sh
<Atlantic777> znaš u terminalu da uđeš u taj dir?
<Mile> kaze premision d
<Mile> to sam prvo probao
<Atlantic777> koji paket?
<Atlantic777> daj link
<Mile> http://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/423-p2/download/dhcp-423-p2targz
<Atlantic777> to ti ne treba i ne skidaj tako pakete okolo sa neta
<Atlantic777> instaliraj isključivo iz softverskog centra
<Atlantic777> eventualno dodaj neki PPA sa lp
<Atlantic777> možeš i iz synaptica
<Mile> u synapticu
<Mile> ima prosla verzija 3
<Mile> a nju su izbrisali ne moze da se skine
<Mile> a novu nisu stavili
<Atlantic777> verovatno npostoji razlog...
<Atlantic777> postoji*
<Atlantic777> koji ubuntu imaš?
<Atlantic777> 10.04?
<Mile> da
<Mile> probao sam i python ali nista
<Atlantic777> taj Ubuntu je star 2 godine, šta očekuješ?
<Mile> zar se synaptic ne update
<Mile> ?
<Atlantic777> ne, na ubuntuu to funkcioniše tako što je verzija ista, a stižu samo zakrpe za tu verziju
<Atlantic777> nova verzija ubuntua - nove verzije programa
<Atlantic777> uz par izuzetaka
<Atlantic777> dakle u ubuntu 10.04 imaš firefox 5 i stiže ti update, ali to će biti 5.1, 5.2, 5.3, neće ti stići 11
<Atlantic777> dobro, firefox nije baš najbolji primer :D
<Mile> pa kako da instalirao ovaj gore paket
<Mile> ?
<Atlantic777> ček da skine, da pogledam
<Atlantic777> inače, strogo ti preporučujem da ga NE instaliraš
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš da imaš svežije verzije, instaliraj svežiji ubuntu
<Atlantic777> nemoj sam budžiti, pogotovo ako ne znaš šta tačno radiš
<Atlantic777> evo u 12.04 je izgleda verzija 4.1
<Atlantic777> ovako, prvo pokreneš configure, sa ./configure
<Atlantic777> onda pokreneš: make
<Atlantic777> pa: sudo make install
<Atlantic777> klasika
<Atlantic777> otišao sam
<Mile> lele
<Mile> e
<Mile> a kako da nadjem
<Mile> dhcp3
<Mile> pls tu si aj kazi mi bitno mi je
<Mile> odakle da skinem dhcp3-server  ???????
<boris_c> sa repoa
<boris_c> sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<boris_c> ako te interesuje neki paket, možeš da saznaš da li je raspoloživ sa komandom apt-cache search dhcp
<boris_c> pa ti izlista sve vezano za "dhcp"
<boris_c> pri dnu imaš i dhcp3 pakete
<boris_c> client server etc
<boris_c> kucaj install za server, on će povući sve šta mu treba
<Mile> naso
<boris_c> nisam to nameštao, al pretpostavljam da je config u /etc
<boris_c> jeste
<Mile> nece
<Mile> lele nmg da  verujem
<Mile> kaze
<boris_c> http://nagaraj-embedded.blogspot.com/2012/03/dhcp3-server-starting-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<Mile> Dependency is not satisfiable
<Mile> a nece apt-get jos od kad sam to probao
<Mile> kaze Broken Packages
<boris_c> apt-get update ?
<bejn328> ijao koliko kida ovaj mate
<Mile> odradio update sta stim?
<Mile> izgleda da ce da uspe
<Mile> RADI !!!!!!
<TildaTurn> <O
<bejn328> ljudi pomagajte u*rao sam stvar
<bejn328> na instalirani lubuntu sam dodao prvo ubuntu-desktop pa ona mate okruzenje
<bejn328> e sad, bih hteo da sve to obrisem i da ostanem na mate-u ako je to uopste moguce
<bejn328> kako to izvesti ?
<Mile> :)
<Mile> Atlantic777
<pocetnik> Kako da vratims Splash ekran? Zamenjen je sa Kubuntu.
<nikolja> koje je razlog da neće da mi otvori neke programe
<nikolja> piše samo: Segmentation fault
<nikolja> sad sam malopre updejtovao
<Atlantic777> nikolja: koji tačno programi i odakle si ih instalirao?
<Atlantic777> Generalno, to je problem sa memorijom kod nepravilno napravljenih programa.
<pomoc> CAO!!!
<pomoc> Moze neki program messenger sa podrskom za webcam?
<Atlantic777> aham... amsn
<pomoc>  za Linux?
<Atlantic777> nekada davno je bilo problema, podrška za video je bila samo u nekoj posebnoj grani
<nikolja> pidgin
<Atlantic777> sada je to već sređeno
<pomoc> kako?
<Atlantic777> za pidgin ne znam, ali amsn bi trebao da radi
<pomoc> ne radi ni na pidgin
<pomoc> nece kod mene na msn
<pomoc> web cam radi ovako a da se pkrene na messenger nece
<pomoc> amsn emsni pidgin
<Atlantic777> kao prvo, batali msn :D
<nikolja> a jesi probao onaj Empathy
<Atlantic777> amsn je nekada važio za „najbolji“...
<Atlantic777> od kada ne koristim msn, mene leđa više ne bole!
<pomoc> Empaty nisam
<pomoc> kako da se komunicram bez web cam?!
<TildaTurn> amsn
<pomoc> na amsn ne radi web cam
<Atlantic777> ne radi tebi
<Atlantic777> zato što ne znaš da namestiš
<Atlantic777> nikolja: a Å¡ta ti segfaultuje?
<Atlantic777> Poz kolega TildaTurn !
<TildaTurn> pozdrav Atlantic777 :)
<pomoc> Atalntic kako ne znam da na mestim?!!?
<nikolja> Atlantic777, kad pokrenem neki program, neće da se otvori
<TildaTurn> jel radi na Skype?
<nikolja> tj. samo bljecne i nestane
<Atlantic777> nikolja: neki program je koji program tačno?
<pomoc> Skype nemam na Linux
<nikolja> Clementine, Chromium (za sada)
<Atlantic777> pomoc: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype
<nikolja> nisam ostale još čačkao
<Atlantic777> pomoc: majku mu, koristi pretragu!
<TildaTurn> pa stavi Skype makar da vidis da li radi wbcam
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ok, a instalirao si ih regularno iz software repoa?
<nikolja> jep
<nikolja> a preko terminala mi govori: Segmentation Fault
<Atlantic777> ok... jedna glupost, testiraj prvo RAM
<Atlantic777> da budemo sigurni da nije to
<nikolja> kako?
<Atlantic777> memtest86, na primer
<Atlantic777> tamo kada ti se startuje nuxli, u GRUB-u imaš i to, jel tako?
<Atlantic777> ako ne vidiš GRUB, ovi šabani su ga sakrili, onda držiš shift
<Atlantic777> ako se dobro sećam
<Atlantic777> Izvinite na rečniku, malo sam nervizan. :)
<nikolja> :)
<pomoc> evo sta dobijam za skype? "Unable to locate package skype"
<Atlantic777> pomoc: isprati uputstvo sa wikija, link koji sam ti dao
<pomoc> sta?
<nikolja> <Atlantic777> pomoc: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype
<Atlantic777> 19:52 < Atlantic777> pomoc: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype
<pomoc> ukucao sam ovo u treminal sudo apt-get install skype
<Atlantic777> a da li si pre toga upisao i ostale komande?
<pomoc> koje ostale?!
<Atlantic777> pa ostale koje pišu u uputstvu koje smo ti već 3 puta dali
<Atlantic777> evo četvrti put :)
<Atlantic777> 19:52 < Atlantic777> pomoc: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Skype
<nikolja> još na srpskom
<Atlantic777> ja pisao :P
<Atlantic777> nemojte da vas mrzi da čitate :(
<pomoc> uradio sam
<pomoc> mislio sam da to ne treba
<pomoc> da sve ide samo sudo apt-get (ime paket)
<TildaTurn> pomoc: ajd jos i > sudo apt-get install -f
<TildaTurn> bar je tako bilo u moje vreme :)
<Atlantic777> ja sam stvarno nešto „umoran“ bolje da odem :D
<TildaTurn> :)
<SebojaND> narode
<SebojaND> zna neko kako da stavim slike
<SebojaND> na
<SebojaND> desktop cube
<SebojaND> od gore i od dole
<Atlantic777> u ccsm se to može postaviti
<TildaTurn> pomoc; imas i onaj program "cheese" pa i tamo mozes videti da li webcam radi
<Atlantic777> pomoc: možda ti treba LD_PRELOAD, vidi sa skype prvo
<SebojaND> da u compiz-u sam i mislio
<SebojaND> sad sam namestio kocku
<SebojaND> i radi sve
<SebojaND> i 3D sam stavio
<SebojaND> ali ne znam kako da stavim
<SebojaND> sleke neke gore da mi ne bude prazno
<SebojaND> ako znas na cega mislim
<Atlantic777> nekada je u ccsm bilo lepo kod podešavanje kockice i dve stavke za te slike...
<Atlantic777> da, znam na šta mislim, samo nisam siguran da si me razumeo gde da pogledaš
<pomoc> radi ne skype webcam
<pomoc> radi na skype
<TildaTurn> eto :)
<pomoc> ali slika je naopacka
<Atlantic777> pomoc: to se da srediti
<pomoc> kako?
<SebojaND> Atlantic777,  :D pojasni mi ccsm zar to nije compiz?
<Atlantic777> ne znam, znam samo da može
<Atlantic777> SebojaND: ccsm je program za podešavanje compiza
<pomoc> bilo je to isto i pod windows
<nikolja> taman da napišem
<Atlantic777> compiz je... nešto drugo
<pomoc> i resio se deajverom
<pomoc> a pod linux ponovo isto
<Atlantic777> idem da ja da jedem, možda budem manje nervozan... :D
<nikolja> :)
<SebojaND> Atlantic777,  pa ja imam istaliran compiz config setting manager
<nikolja> pa to ti je to
<SebojaND> ali ne mogu da nadjem nikako
<nikolja> skraćenica: ccsm
<SebojaND> gde je to da stavim slike
<SebojaND> :)
<nikolja> Cube
<nikolja> Desktop Cube i Rotate Cube
<SebojaND> skydome image
<SebojaND> da nije to
<TildaTurn> pomoc; ajd sad vidi amsn. tamo imas sigurno podesavanje za webcam
<TildaTurn> bitno je da radi
<nikolja> SebojaND, http://i.imgur.com/m8r4Q.png
<nikolja> SebojaND, Top and Bottom
<SebojaND> 502 - Bad Gateway
<pomoc> cek
<TildaTurn> ali ima valjda nesto i za skype
<SebojaND> kontam da je tako jednostavno ali ne mogu da nadjem :)))
<SebojaND> nikolja,  ne radi ta stranica
<nikolja> to je slika
<SebojaND> radi
<SebojaND> pardon
<SebojaND> da da da
<SebojaND> uso sam to
<SebojaND> ali tu ima samo da se menja
<SebojaND> boja
<SebojaND> nema da se stavi slike
<pomoc> nece
<pomoc> amsn odbija
<pomoc> :(
<TildaTurn> sta?
<pomoc> bas bezveze
<pomoc> nece webcamn
<TildaTurn> sta kaze?
<pomoc> "otkazan poziv za video konfernciju"
<pomoc> prihvatio sam i nista
<SebojaND> nikolja,
<SebojaND> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/O/ef/3j3gDRIp/screenshot-at-2012-04-02.png
<SebojaND> vidis
<TildaTurn> cek jel radi tamo uopste?
<SebojaND> namestio sam cak i nazan
<SebojaND> sliku
<SebojaND> ali ovo od gore
<SebojaND> mi crno
<SebojaND> neam da se stavi slika ima da se samo stavi boja
<TildaTurn> imas neki test da vidis sebe
<pomoc> mogu da vidim ovako sebe
<pomoc> ali nece preko messenger da se prikaci
<TildaTurn> e, to je nesto drugo
<pomoc> SebojaND od tog #D ima da ti se smuci.
<pomoc> 3D
<SebojaND> hahaha sto :D
<nikolja> SebojaND, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGY9cwSjZsU
<nikolja> nije kocka, ali je sfera
<TildaTurn> pomoc; ma podesi na skype nekako
<TildaTurn> obrni sliku
<pomoc> kako?
<TildaTurn> e ne znam, ne koristim webcam :)
<TildaTurn> ali mora da moze
<pomoc> mora da moze
<pomoc> bas bzvz
<nikolja> pomoc, jesi instalirao ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<TildaTurn> probaj google
<TildaTurn> trazi
<pomoc> nikolja nisam
<pomoc> a to je?
<TildaTurn> multimedija kodeci
<pomoc> imam to
<pomoc> Ubuntu dodatni ograniceni dodaci
<nikolja> da
<SebojaND> nikolja,  :D zanimljiva ova devojka
<SebojaND> :D
<TildaTurn> pomoc; imas lokalizovano okruzenje? sistem?
<pomoc> da
<TildaTurn> hmm
<TildaTurn> dobro
<pomoc> dobro
<nikolja> instaliran flash?
<pomoc> aha
<pomoc> hm. kakve to veze ima sa webcam?!!?
<TildaTurn> mislis na lokalizovanje?
<TildaTurn> ili na flash?
<pomoc> ?@ o.O
<Atlantic777> lokalizacija i kamera mogu da imaju veze
<pomoc> ma nemoj
<TildaTurn> lokalizacija (po meni) ide na kraju, tek kad sve radi, jer koo u startu "lokalizuje" taj ubuntu namestiti nece.
<TildaTurn> + koo nema zivaca za njega nije Linux :)
<SebojaND> nikolja, :) hvala namestiosam
<SebojaND> TildaTurn, :) ja nmam zivaca
<SebojaND> ali sam sve namestio  sto sam teo :P
<TildaTurn> :)
 * TildaTurn se suzdrzava daljnjih komentara :)
<SebojaND> ahhahahha :)
<SebojaND> TildaTurn,  lazem :D ne mogu da nadjem kabel za zvuk da bi imo na tv karti
<SebojaND> a drugacije ne moze da se namesti samo me tv karta zeza sa zvukom
<TildaTurn> :)
<darko> poz svima
<darko> treba mi pomoc oko linuxa
<darko> neko iskusniji
<TildaTurn> darko; postavi pitanje i strpljivo cekaj odgovor.
<TildaTurn> ne znaju svi sve :)
<boris_c1> neki ne znamo ništa :)
<darko> koristio sam do juce Windows 7 i gledao sam filmove na extra cafe-u, sada to ne mogu. I ne radi mi integrisana kamera . u pitanju je dell inspiron mini 1018 1gb ram-a sa procesorom od 1,6ghz. kako da resim te probleme???
<TildaTurn> znaci od danas koristis ubuntu linux?
<darko> da
<darko> verzija 11.10
<TildaTurn> e pa, moj savet ti je > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<pocetnik> Sta ima novo?
<SebojaND> e ko to
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-03
<TildaTurn> <O
<Klej> Narode
<Klej> Jel ima neko od vas shell
<rale> Pozz. Ne mogu da promjenim podrazumjevanu aplikaciju za otvaranje svg fajlova na KDE-u. Umjesto sa Inkspace-om on ih otvara Firefox-om. Probao sam desni klik (na svg fajl) "Open With">"Other" tu sam odabrao Inkspace i čekirao opciju "Rember...", ali KDE uporno otvara FF.
<bastersnack> Sta mi je potrebno za raspakivanje rar arhive
<Atlantic777> rar?
<Atlantic777> postoji programče koji se zove rar ili unrar
<bastersnack> Zip je ok ,u arhive menager
<Atlantic777> vidi u software manageru pakete za rar
<bastersnack> caution: filename not matched:  Osiguranici_U\?\?\?\?\?\?ice_01.02.2012.rar
<bastersnack>  mozda treba da rename file koji hocu da extractujem
<Atlantic777> da, preimenuj ga :)
<Atlantic777> uopšte mi se ne sviđa taj naziv :D
<bastersnack> koji naziv
<Atlantic777> ovaj sa \?
<bastersnack> Užice    ž=\?\?\?\?
<bastersnack> pretpostavljam
<bastersnack> i nemogu da ga preimenujem,,,,pozdrav
<Atlantic777> kako ne možeš? :/
<Atlantic777> odakle si to skinuo? daj da vidim
<TildaTurn> a kao root?
<bastersnack> fazon to je od RZZO pozdrav
<Atlantic777> Å ta je RZZO?
<Atlantic777> ali ok
<Atlantic777> pozdrav :)
<Atlantic777> ako tebi ne treba, ne treba ni meni :D
<Kostic> Републички нешто за...
<bastersnack> bravo
<Kostic> :D... 0/ свима...
<TildaTurn> probaj kao root
<bastersnack> osiguranici
<Kostic> Здравствено осигурање??
<bastersnack> bravo
<Atlantic777> pazi sad kad je na CD-u
<TildaTurn> :D
<pomoc> Jedan mali problem.
<pomoc> Na desktom stavio sam fasciklu na desktop kao precicu  koja vodi do ostvaranja galerije slike.
<pomoc> Sad kako sam ponovo startovao Ubunutu, klik na tu fasciklu odvede me do Licne fascikle. U cemu je problem?
<pomoc> Jel Ubuntu nemoze da memorise precice?
<Atlantic777> može naravno
<Atlantic777> ti nešto nisi dobro uradio
<pomoc> Sta na primer?
<Atlantic777> stvarno ne znam i trenutno ne mogu da istražujem
<Atlantic777> u glavnom, prečice na ubuntuu rade
<pomoc> Kazi sta ti prvo pada na pamet? Odgovoric ti.
<SebojaND> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FS+Icons?content=149302
<SebojaND> kako da istaliram
<SebojaND> ove ikonice
<SebojaND> 11.10
<SebojaND> koristim
<SebojaND> nikolja,
<SebojaND> reci mi
<SebojaND> kako da vidim
<SebojaND> nevidljive foldere
<nikolja> Ctrl + H
<nikolja> nevidiljivi folderi imaju tačku ispred naziva
<nikolja> ili u Nautilusu klikni na View -- >  Show hidden folders
<nikolja> ako ti je na engleskom
<nikolja> a ako ti je na srpskom
<nikolja> Преглед --> Прикажи скривене датотеке
<SebojaND> nsao sam
<SebojaND> :)
<SebojaND> hvala ti
<nikolja> molim i drugi put
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-04
<TildaTurn> <O
<Atlantic777> sastanak na #floss-magazin
<gotovcevic> poz svima
<Kostic> зоп другар.
<Atlantic777> zdravo
<promis> gotovcevic: nemam živaca večeras da radimo, pitaj ostale da ti pomognu, ne moraš da čekaš mene
<Atlantic777> gotovcevic: o čemu je reč?
<promis> Atlantic777: u pitanju je broadcom wifi
<Atlantic777> uh...
<gotovcevic> promis: hvala
<promis> namestili smo drajver i radilo je okej. a onda se pokarambasila situacija
<gotovcevic> atlantic777: da bas tako
<promis> odjednom ima 2 wifi kartice i drajveri su pogrešni
<promis> nekako se kartica podelila na dva dela
<Atlantic777> cool :D
<gotovcevic> hehehe
<gotovcevic> a za to je kriv moj brat
<promis> treba da proveriš da li je deinstaliran bcmwl-kernel-source
<promis> pa onda da se opet ubaci firmver metodom bez neta
<promis> mada može da se proba sa modprobe da se ubaci i izbaci b43
<promis> itd
<promis> gotovcevic: daj mu ispis od: sudo lshw -C network
<gotovcevic> ok
<gotovcevic> evo
<promis> da vidi o čemu se radi
<promis> ovde je tema na forumu http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-hp-nx7300-wireless
<promis> gotovcevic: jel izbacuje nešto na ovu komandu: dpkg -l | grep -i bcmwl
<gotovcevic> atlantic777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/915061/
<Atlantic777> ne bih se petljao sa drajverom...
<Atlantic777> izvini
<Atlantic777> nisam imao iskustva sa broadcom, znam samo da pravim probleme
<gotovcevic> promis: izbacuje sad cu da ti posaljem
<gotovcevic> promis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/915067/
<promis> jao, to je slovo L a ne broj 1
<promis> smao jedna komanda ima opciju 1 a to je komadna LS, sve ostalo što vidiš je uvek malo slovo L
<gotovcevic> aaaa
<gotovcevic> ok
<gotovcevic> evo
<promis> trebalo bi da nema ništa da izbaci
<gotovcevic> ima
<gotovcevic> bar tako mislim
<gotovcevic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915075/
<promis> dobro to bi trebalo da je okej
<promis> vidi još ovo:dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i status
<promis> vidi još ovo: dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i status
<promis> samo mi reci šta piše, ne moraš da kopiraš
<promis> dobro je
<promis> ne moraš
<promis> to je urecu
<promis> dobro, ne mogu više, utvrdili smo da je taj paket ostao deinstaliran. nastavićemo drugi put.
<gotovcevic>  bcmwl-kernel-source nije instaliran i nisu dostupne informacije
<promis> dada, to je kuul
<gotovcevic> ok
<gotovcevic> pozz svima
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-05
<hooliman> dobar dan
<hooliman> jel ima neko malo iskusniji sa linuxom?
<hooliman> tacnije ubuntuom?
<Atlantic777> da li je neko probao lubuntu u poslednje vreme?
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolja> pozdrav
<pocetnik> cao
<pocetnik> kako se u lunux portotvi zatvaraju?
<Atlantic777> portovi su uvek zatvoreni
<Atlantic777> koliko puta treba da ponovoimo da je firewall sređen po defaultu? :D
<pocetnik> pa
<pocetnik> Dobro sta se  ljutis.
<Atlantic777> Pa zato što si već desetak puta pitao. :P
<pocetnik> ma da
<pocetnik> ovo prvi put pitam
<pocetnik> :)
<pocetnik> tri otvorena porta
<pocetnik> 80 to je za wwww
<pocetnik> 23 telnet
<pocetnik> i jedan koji je je napoznat
<pocetnik> 5432
<Atlantic777> imaš li instaliran web server?
<Atlantic777> apache ili tako nešto?
<pocetnik> ne
<Atlantic777> nginx, lighttpd?
<pocetnik> korisitim Ubuntu desktop
<pocetnik> vec ima mesec dana :)
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, ja na ubuntu desktopu imam 3 - 4 servera :D
<pocetnik> :)
<pocetnik> Iskreno... dopao mi se Linux :)
<Atlantic777> :)
<pocetnik> nista tesko za koriscenje
<pocetnik> samo malo je teze razumeti ono za instalacije
<pocetnik> instalacije programa
<pocetnik> Zna neko od vas kako ovo funkcionise u Linux-u? http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm
<Mile> za sta ti treba to da drzis host za sajt?
<pocetnik> zapravo blokira
<pocetnik> kada sa se ubaci neka internet adresa,
<pocetnik> onda se ta adresa nemoze da se otvori
<pocetnik> razumes?
<Mile> ne
<Mile> :)
<Atlantic777>  /etc/hosts
<pocetnik> A jel si pogledao sajt ili si po nazivu tako ....?
<Atlantic777> mada možda bolje da probaš sa opendns
<pocetnik> Kako?
<Mile> Atlantic777 sad cu da te mucim :)
<pocetnik> Mile?!
<Mile> Ubodem fleska i sve radi ok, kad trebam da ga izvadim kliknem desni klik na ikonicu od fleske i idem "Safely remove drive" i izadje sledece
<pocetnik> Sta sledece izajde Miles?
<Mile> Unable to stop drive
<pocetnik> Kako ti to zoves flash? fleska?
<pocetnik> To znaci da neke programe ili folder sa "fleska" nisi zatvorio. :)
<Mile> sve je zatvoreno a nakon toga ikonica fleske vise nema
<pocetnik> mislim drugo nema slicno sta :)
<pocetnik> Atlanttic777 nema reci dalje :)
<TildaTurn> Mile; htop. moze da se desi da je deo nekog procesa zaglavljen. ti ga ne vidis vise ali ispod haube radi. zato valja po nekad gledati u htop
<Mile> TildaTurn: muguce, malopre sam samo ubacio  flesku i kliknu da je odjavi i izaslo je to, nista nisam radio a uvek to javlja za sve felske
<TildaTurn> pazi, ne mora da bude to sto sam rekao ali moze da bude jedna od opcija
<TildaTurn> moze to biti i neki bag na relaciji usb-drajveri
<Mile> mis ili wlan usb ne pravi problem nikakav
<Mile> nzm da li tako da ostavim to ili moze nekako da se sredi?
<TildaTurn> ne znam. ako ti ne smeta bolje ostavi
<Mile> ok
<TildaTurn> jer nista nije savrseno :)
<TildaTurn> mada, sa druge strane otklanjanjem takvih sitnih gresaka covek dosta nauci.
<Mile> bas tako
<pocetnik> :)
<pocetnik> Vi koliko dugo koristite Linux i koju distribuciju?
<pocetnik> Hajde
<TildaTurn> ja tek 3.5godine, ali stigao sam na Gentoo
<pocetnik> fino
<Mile> 3g ali ne uvek, u zadnje vreme vise koristim na laptop
<TildaTurn> ali posto mi je postala strast dosta sati dnevno provedem sa njim
<pocetnik> sad u poslednje vreme sve njih polako koriste laptop umesto komp :)
<pocetnik> ali u sustini nista narocito, samo da moze sa njim bilo gde
<TildaTurn> laptop vs. deskop. ja sam uvek za desktop jedino ako mora lap-top
<TildaTurn> i to neki mali, cisto zbog neta i komunikacije
<pocetnik> da znam
<pocetnik> Sta Gentoo je vise za laptop?
<TildaTurn> a pa, gentoo bas i nije za lap-top :)
<pocetnik> ok :)
<TildaTurn> zbog kompajliranja, grejanja itd. mada se da uraditi i to.
<pocetnik> A Ubntu je za svakog? :)
<pocetnik> pocetnika
<Mile> meni se ne svidja kako izgleda ubuntu ono sa leve strane
<pocetnik> aaaa
<Mile> lepsi mi je onaj sto ima gore ono applications places System
<pocetnik> takodje
<pocetnik> isntaliraj
<TildaTurn> sve moze da se podesi, nasminka
<Mile> normalno ja sam to odma sredio po mom ukusu
<TildaTurn> mislim na Linux generalno
<Mile> tako da je sad extra :)
<pocetnik> lepo
<pocetnik> Prpeoruci te mi porgram za download
<pocetnik> za windows sam koristio free download manager
<pocetnik> Koji slican ima za Linux?
<TildaTurn> ono iz browsera?
<pocetnik> ne
<TildaTurn> nego?
<pocetnik> Kilkni na sjat. www.freedownloadmanager.org
<pocetnik> Jesi pogledao?
<TildaTurn> gledam
<pocetnik> i?
<TildaTurn> ja koristim youtube-dl i get-flash-videos
<TildaTurn> oni rade iz terminala
<TildaTurn> lako je za koriscenje
<pocetnik> pa dobro
<pocetnik> zasto neki programi mora bas iz terminala?
<TildaTurn> pa, neki imaju GUI (graficki interfejs) neki nemaju, e sad ..
<TildaTurn> oni koji nemaju su obicno (nije bas pravilo) stabilniji
<TildaTurn> https://encrypted.google.com/url?q=http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-download-videos-from-youtube-in-ubuntu.html&sa=U&ei=8cB9T-vzMIabOsvC8MAM&ved=0CA8QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHXqxUNp1n4ns4W3zvWym7gyVRSGA
<pocetnik> malo komplikovano za mene sad
<TildaTurn> nije bree :)
<TildaTurn> ovo je jos bolji link >
<TildaTurn> https://encrypted.google.com/url?q=http://www.howtoforge.com/download-youtube-videos-with-youtube-dl-on-ubuntu-9.04&sa=U&ei=8cB9T-vzMIabOsvC8MAM&ved=0CBgQFjAD&usg=AFQjCNHA8MZhSKizebs6KqpQva15IDhHAw
<TildaTurn> ukucas u terminal > youtube-dl + tacnu adresu onog sta hoces da skidas
<TildaTurn> i to je too
<TildaTurn> :)
<pocetnik> dobro za sad nista
<TildaTurn> i on skida u $home
<pocetnik> polako se upoznajem sa opcijama
<Atlantic777> pocetnik: dodatak za firefox koji se zove download helper bi ti pomogao
<Atlantic777> a o svemu tome je pisano na wikiju
<TildaTurn> tako nesto sam i ja teo da predlozim :)
<pocetnik> da znam za taj dodatk, jos iz wondwos-a :)
<TildaTurn> ali trazio je bas program
<pocetnik> program za "skidanje" sa net-a
<Atlantic777> -.-
<TildaTurn> netvideohunter mi je naj bolji za too
<Atlantic777> transmission?
<TildaTurn> torrent
<pocetnik> ne bre za torrent-e
<pocetnik> znam za torretn qbittorrent
<TildaTurn> druga opcija je get-flash-videos (posto nece svaki sve da skine)
<pocetnik> trazim za  da bilo sta skida ne samo za video ali nema veze
<pocetnik> pogledajte ovo
<pocetnik> http://news.softpedia.com/news/GNOME-3-4-Live-CD-Available-for-Download-Now-262638.shtml
<TildaTurn> https://encrypted.google.com/url?q=http://www.ubuntugeek.com/get-flash-videos-a-command-line-program-to-download-flash-videos.html&sa=U&ei=usJ9T8n7KMOfOpj4sccM&ved=0CA8QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGgt4RENfzImtKzDUiEvQ5dMkOQUw
<nikolja> preko youtube-dl možeš i audio da skidaš
<nikolja> skida u .acc .mp3. wav .flac....
<TildaTurn> pocetnik; pogledao, fedora izbacila gnome 3.4
<pocetnik> i?
<TildaTurn> sta i? :)
<pocetnik> utisci.....
<TildaTurn> o fedori ili gnome 3.4?
<pocetnik> gnome
<pocetnik> 3.4
<TildaTurn> ne koristim gnome
<pocetnik> nego?
<TildaTurn> fluxbox
<TildaTurn> + sve sto je novo je i nestabilno
<pocetnik> e to sam i video :)
<TildaTurn> :)
<pocetnik> 'ajd pozdrav svima
<mare_> Dolphin mi umjesto Inkscape-om svg fajlove otvara sa Firefox-om. U File Associations podešeno je da se svg fajlovi otvaraju sa Inkscape-om, išao sam i denski klik na svg fajl-open with,izabrao Inkscape ičekirao opciju remeber, ne pomaže... Konqueror radi regularno... Na novom (test) nalogu radi kako treba (i na postojećem kada promjenim ime .kde4 fascikli).
<Mile> Ima li neko ziv
<Mile> hitno
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> nista nije hitno, cak i smrt moze da ceka :)
<Mile> :)
<Mile> e ovako  imam GPS
<Mile> u telefon
<TildaTurn> uff
<TildaTurn> ne znam too :-/
<Mile> cek da cujes
<TildaTurn> al napisi, mozda se neko javi
<Mile> povezem laptop preko blutut sa mob i napravim da laptop vidi gps
<TildaTurn> da ...
<Mile> i sad daj neki program sa mapama srbije ili tako nesto da meri brzinu...
<TildaTurn> brzinu neta ili?
<Mile> idem na put pa da se zezam malo
<Mile> brzinu kretanja
<TildaTurn> aaa, hmm. ne znam zaista
<Mile> sve moram sam bre jaoo
<TildaTurn> :)
<Mile> moze li google earth na wine?
<Mile> i treba li tom programu net da bi radio?
<TildaTurn> e, wine nisam nikad koristio
<Mile> lele pa sta ti radis na linux :)
<TildaTurn> a, pa, razno-nesto :)
<TildaTurn> vidi ovo > https://encrypted.google.com/url?q=http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-install-Google-Earth-in-Linux-the-easy-way/&sa=U&ei=qfF9T_DlIs-XOrHntegN&ved=0CBMQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNGBxSZlllSnJIXe3zwCNil98WCxGA
<TildaTurn> i ovo > https://encrypted.google.com/url?q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth&sa=U&ei=qfF9T_DlIs-XOrHntegN&ved=0CCUQFjAG&usg=AFQjCNHUpohVCdVhKiSDnH3oWS6KX4QMLQ
<TildaTurn> tako da, google earth ima i na linuxu.
<Mile> odlicno bolje na linux nego na wine
<TildaTurn> pa too
<Mile> jos da nadjem neki gps program
<Mile> tangoGPS
<nikolja> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2012/04/05/ordering-your-12-04-cds-for-loco-teams-is-now-available/
<nikolja> je l' se zna koliko košta CD ?
<TildaTurn> pa, cd bi trebao da bude dzaba
<TildaTurn> bar tako kazu neki koji su narucivali pree
<TildaTurn> ima na forumu negde i taa tema
<nikolja> je l' zna neko kanal od domaćih prevodioca?
<TildaTurn> mislim da oni koji too mozda znaju (koji su mozda cak i aktivni) retko mavracaju na kanal.
<TildaTurn> bolje da to pitas na forumu
<TildaTurn> mozda urosa na pp
<TildaTurn> ili tako nekog admina
<nikolja> ok, hvala
<TildaTurn> mozda atlantic zna ali otisao je
<nikolja> kako bi ti preveo Backspace ?
<TildaTurn> he, pa ne znam :)
<nikolja> To edit a shortcut, double-click it and type a new one. To restore a shortcut to the default, double click and press Backspace.
<TildaTurn> vidi, mene komp uci engleski + nisam ljubitelj lokalizacije
<TildaTurn> u skoli ucio nemacki
<TildaTurn> :-/
<nikolja> ne znam... ja veoma dobro znam engleski
<nikolja> toliko da mogu bez problema da gledam filmove, serije i sl. bez prevoda
<nikolja> a i znam dobro srpski da znam dosta pojmova da prevedem
<TildaTurn> pa, eto, mora postojati neki izraz za taj backspace
<TildaTurn> ali .., neemam pojma :)
<nikolja> a BackSpace je složenica u engleskom jeziku
<nikolja> koja ni kad je oni razdvoje.... smešno zvuči
<TildaTurn> ma, smesni su oni i kad cute
<nikolja> takođe se tvrdi da Eskimi imaju 100 reči za sneg
<nikolja> ali to nije tačno
<nikolja> ali su to sve složenice
<nikolja> naprimer: žut sneg
<nikolja> žutosneg
<nikolja> i to je nova reč
<nikolja> ja sad pokušavam da nađem neki pravilnik o prevođenju
<nikolja> ali mi nešto ne ide
<nikolja> pitaću onda sutra Atlantika ili nekog
<nikolja> jebm li ga, za sad sam preveo jedan program koji ima veze sa hemijom
<nikolja> a pošto sam apsolvent hemije, nije mi teško palo
<nikolja> niti sam se dvoumio oko pojmova
<nikolja> odoh spavati
<nikolja> Laku noć o/
<TildaTurn> laku noc
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-06
<Oskar__> Pozdrav, može pomoć? :)
<Oskar__> Kako instalirati ove drajvere na Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2? intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<nikolja> Atlantic777: je l' postoje neka pravila što se tiču lokalizacije programa?
<nikolja> i gde bi mogao to da nađem
<Atlantic777> nikolja: uh, i ja sam se raspitivao za to.
<Atlantic777> Prvo i osnovno, da li koristiš lokalizovano okruženje?
<nikolja> da
<Kostic> Погледај правила КДЕ преводилачке дружине.
<Kostic> чек да нађем страницу
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ok, na #kde-srbija potražiš githza, a i ddpbf su se bavili time.
<Kostic> nikolja: http://sr.l10n.kde.org/
<Atlantic777> a prati i tu dopisnu listu
<Atlantic777> a sam sklopio rečenicu -.-
<Kostic> Чак иако не користиш КДЕ, доста тога занимљивог је на тим страницама...
<Kostic> Atlantic777, дешава се. :D
<Atlantic777> dan je tmuran, ja mamuran...
<Kostic> nikolja: Ове везе су са  #prevod-rs ИРЦ канала... Има ту доста тога занимљивог. Препоручујем да исчиташ и Гугл СОРТА групу.
<Atlantic777> nikolja: a mogu da te uputim i na #lugons pošto se tamo aktivno prevodi dokumentacija
<Kostic> Atlantic777, ја сам онако мало гроги али срећан... Збарио сам јуче једну рибу па ми је све таман. :)
<Atlantic777> na primer, sada se radi na gentoo-handbook.lugons.org
<Kostic> ако се преводи као нпр. haker.lugons онда су то ћорава посла... :)
<Kostic> Мислим да на Уркетовом блогу има доста тога занимљивог што се тиче превода
<Kostic> такође, погледај правила која су коришћена у превођењу странице Задужбине за Слободан Софтвер.
<Mile> instalirao sam google earth i kad ocu da ga pokrenem prijavi sledece:
<Mile> your desktop resolution is set to smaller than 1024x768
<Mile> ima li pomoci ?
<Mile> ima li nekog zivog imam problem sa google earth
<Mile> ima li neko ziv
<FiReSTaRT> alo mile
<FiReSTaRT> aj sedi u krilo chichi i reci sta te muci :D
<Mile> sto smo nevaljali
<Mile> :)
<FiReSTaRT> jebiga preso u majstore/zanatlije pa se mora malo inace ne bi bilo profesionalno
<FiReSTaRT> nego bez zajebancije, u cemu je problem?
<Mile> nmg tacno da nadjem sta je pisalo
<Mile> al instalirao sam google earth
<Mile> i kad ocu da ga pokrenem kaze da je najmanja podrzana rezolucija 1024x768
<FiReSTaRT> ok... a pokusavas da ga pokrenes na nekom netbuku?
<Mile> i nece da ga pokrene
<Mile> da 10" ekran 1024x600
<FiReSTaRT> ok cek da vidim
<FiReSTaRT> nisam se bas igrao sa g.e. u poslednje vreme ali je meni sljakalo.. doduse to je na ekranu od 17 cola
<Mile> gledao sam po netu ali nista od koristi
<Mile> ajd imam jos jedno problemce pa bar njega da resimo
<Mile> imam blutut na usb
<Mile> i kad ga prikljucim dok laptop radi
<Mile> on ga vidi i sve je ok
<Mile> ali kad ga prikljucim dok je ugasen i onda ga upalim
<Mile> on prijavi da nema konekciju sa BlueZ deamon
<Mile> tj. to prijavljuje kad ocu da pokrenem blutut
<FiReSTaRT> probaj ovo
<FiReSTaRT> cd /opt/google-earth/
<FiReSTaRT> wget http://librarian.launchpad.net/7037027/libGL.so.1 -O libGL.so.1
<FiReSTaRT> e tu ti ne mogu pomoci, ne cimam se sa bt
<FiReSTaRT> ako ti to ne upali klikni na ovaj link i vidi sta jos ima http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=467f457376d88888&hl=en
<Mile> ok, ovo gore sto si napisao oce li to sigurno da radi ili mozda posto me mrzi da ga ponovo instaliram :)
<FiReSTaRT> ne mogu ti reci dok ne probas ali je relativno jednostavno
<zrakoprc> e hteo sam da vas pitam jel bolje sto sam instalirao drajver za graficku sa amd-ovog sajta (nisam hteo da eksperimentisem sa onima sto mi je sam OS ponudio)
<FiReSTaRT> e vlajko vlajko tu si se malo zajebao
<Vlajko> ako je malo onda nije problem
<Vlajko> :D
<FiReSTaRT> te drajvere ne pipaj ako ne znas TACNO sta radis ili/i ako ti ovi iz ubuntuove riznice ne sljakaju
<Vlajko> salim se, elem izgleda cu morati da radim reinstalaciju sistema zbog nekih drugih stvari
<Vlajko> pa sam hteo da postavim pitanje i za ovo
<Vlajko> pa skinuo sam drajvere za moju graficku sa amd-ovog sajta
<FiReSTaRT> najlakse i najjednostavnije je pravo iz riznice dogod sljaka
<Vlajko> otvorio terminal
<Vlajko> i sh file.run
<Vlajko> i dalje zavrsio lakim pritiskom levog klika
<Vlajko> a za moju graficku nudi 2 drajvera
<Vlajko> s tim sto taj drugi nece da instalira
<Vlajko> mislim riznica
<Vlajko> nudi
<FiReSTaRT> samo skini onaj preporuceni
<FiReSTaRT> tj instaliraj iz riznice
<Vlajko> bice bice
<Vlajko> nego jos sam hteo jedno pitanje
<FiReSTaRT> ok...?
<Vlajko> neke preporuke za particije?
<Vlajko> 500 gb hd
<Vlajko> i jos ovako
<Vlajko> dal da instaliram 64bit-a
<Vlajko> 4 gb ram, dual core
<Vlajko> 2.4 ghz
<FiReSTaRT> ja bih roknuo 50ak (i to je previse) za /, ram x 1.5 za swap i ostalo za /home
<FiReSTaRT> pa to trebas da odlucis da li bi radije radio sa 3 giga ili sa 4 giga
<FiReSTaRT> ako oces samo 3 onda rokni 32bitni, ako ti treba jos 1 gig, onda rokni 64
<Vlajko> pa trebace mi svaki kb
<Vlajko> :D
<FiReSTaRT> 32bitni prepoznaje max 3 giga
<Vlajko> citao sam negde da je za 32 bit do 4gb, a preko za 64
<Vlajko> na google-u
<FiReSTaRT> a bas sam roknuo 4 giga u medija centar (acer aspire revo 3610 nettop, atom sa 2 jezgra, nvidia ION 1)
<FiReSTaRT> ili te je zajebala uciteljica sto te ucila da citas ili taj link na guglu :)
<Vlajko> pa me je zato interesovalo sta je preporucljivije
<Vlajko> pa izgleda taj link na google-u
<Vlajko> :D
<FiReSTaRT> vidi stvarno ;)
<FiReSTaRT> e picim napolje da popijem kafu i pripalim.. ako treba jos nesto evo me za koji minut
<Vlajko> ok, idem i ja imam jos obaveza
<Vlajko> dolazim kasnije da caskamo nesto vise oko ovih silnih informacija itd
<Vlajko> cao drugari
<pacov01> poz
<pacov01> kako da resim sve mi plavo na you tube
<pacov01> ubuntu 12.04
<pacov01> sve ostalo je normalno
<pacov01>  samo you tube zeza
<TildaTurn> <O
<HooLIMAN> o/
<HooLIMAN> iliti dobro vece
<HooLIMAN> ja samo da se zahvalim FiReSTaRT na danasnjoj pomoci, hvala
<FiReSTaRT> nema frke i drugi put :)
<FiReSTaRT> FiReSTaRT se sad jebava sa centos-om
<FiReSTaRT> dizanje servera za postu :)
<FiReSTaRT> tj prvo domaci... postfix sa ssl :)
<HooLIMAN> a ti radis u posti ili si samo angazovan od strane iste? :D
<FiReSTaRT> ni jedno ni drugo
<FiReSTaRT> nego imam jedan server (ibm t23, pentium 3, 1.2GHz, 1GB RAM-a, 20GB HDD)
<FiReSTaRT> vec sam na njemu digo pbx
<FiReSTaRT> sad hocu e-mail, pa posle ide sinhronizacija mobilnih uredjaja i na kraju openvpn :)
<HooLIMAN> znaci ja cu moci da se prikacim na taj openvpn ako mi das podatke? :D
<HooLIMAN> imam jedan problemcic, instalirao sam jedan program (za android telefone)
<HooLIMAN> koristim 64bitni ubuntu
<HooLIMAN> a program mi trazi i 32bitne i 64bitne libusb
<HooLIMAN> s tim da sam 32bitne vec instalirao
<HooLIMAN> a 64bitne ne mogu da nadjem?!
<HooLIMAN> ili sam slep ili ih google ne pokazuje
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-07
<sweetofserbia> Добро јутро, да ли има неко расположен да помогне, наиме приликом допуна система  имам неке грешке
<sweetofserbia> Остављате даму саму у невољи...
<TildaTurn>  ... eee, a lepo sam ja reko, a vi me ne slusate! no ...
<sweetofserbia> Ееее, мени треба помоћ
<TildaTurn> sta? u ove "sitne" sate :)
<sweetofserbia> Па када јепотребнонекомеуказати помоћ, на време се не гледа :)
<sweetofserbia> Мучи ме неко рот 8
<TildaTurn> pivo?
<TildaTurn> ili rakija :)
<TildaTurn> sta? root 8 ?
<sweetofserbia> Ја бих пре пиво изабрала од та два
<TildaTurn> :)
<sweetofserbia> Е, баш тај
<TildaTurn> e, ako ces too i tako ondak na #ubuntu-rs-oftopic irc kanal dodji :)
<sweetofserbia> Ок
<TildaTurn> offtopic
<TildaTurn> dva ff
<TildaTurn> ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<TildaTurn> tamo mozemo i da bulaznimo. .. kaka su kao neka pravila. jel :)
<TildaTurn> .. no, nema te
<TildaTurn> minuss imass od mene, bona
<nikolja> pozdrav o/
<sambucuself> cao svima :) Long time no see :) nije me bilo dugo na forumu, pa sam se odmah bacio na irc
<sambucuself> sta radite ?
<sambucuself> jel ima neko resenje za bluetooth problem u novim ubuntuima ?
<pacov01> poz
<pacov01> pitanje
<pacov01> zasto mi je sve plavo na youtube
<pacov01> ubuntu 12.04
<pocetnik> Dobro  vece!
<pocetnik> KOji audo plejer proporucujete?
<pocetnik> Koji audio plejer preporucujete?
<frfx_cnf> poz
<frfx_cnf> da li je neko, nekad menjao ip adresu?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-08
<bane328> poz ljudi
<bane328> jel mi moze neko reci kada izlazi ubuntu 12.04 ?
<boris_c2> krajem aprila
<boris_c2> mislim da je 26 datum, tako nešto
<bane328> ok, hvala :)
<bejn328>  /msg NickServ help
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-01
<nikolam> pkg search record
<nikolam> moram da iskljucim ovu sun opciju u upravljacu prozorima (wm) ;P
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nestale icone : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nestale-icone
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-02
<dragan99> djetvan reče: Neslanim šalama đavola prizivate a veselo nikom nije devil
<davojakavoliCure> #serbiancafe
<StephenS> a
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-03
<ivanrad> pozdrav
<vuk> Ljudi zna li neko kako da instaliram Drajvere za Creative zvucnu kartu Fatal1ty
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Facebook,problem sa igrom farm vile 2 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-facebook-problem-sa-igrom-farm-vile-2
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gubitak Dasha : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gubitak-dasha
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lamp server Localhost problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lamp-server-localhost-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Canon LBP3010 printer : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-canon-lbp3010-printer
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pomoc - potrebne ideje i vaše mišljenje u vezi sajta za oglase koji je u razvoju - 3D : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomoc-potrebne-ideje-i-vase-misljenje-u-vezi-sajta-za-oglase-koji-je-u-razvoju-3d
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-05
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu 12.04.02 i cinnamon dodatci : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-02-i-cinnamon-dodatci
<profiler1982> jel ima neki alternativni sajt za instalaciju cinnamon dodataka ili samo zvanicni onaj?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> VLC player - nastavak filma na prekinutom mjestu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-vlc-player-nastavak-filma-na-prekinutom-mjestu
<milanaddams> dobri ljudi, treba mi pomoc, jel ima nekog?
<Icy_blue> gde gori?
<milanaddams> e pa ovako
<milanaddams> hteo sam da dual bootujem win i lin
<Icy_blue> mhm i?
<milanaddams> i nisam bio siguran da li treba prvo windows ili linux prvo da instaliram
<milanaddams> pa sam instalirao linux i tu sam shvatio da sam se z
<Icy_blue> pregazio si win?
<milanaddams> sve sam obrisao, ostavio sam samo jednu win particiju sa bitnim podacima
<Icy_blue> ok, gde je z?
<milanaddams> medjutim kad sam instalirao ubuntu, windows nije hteo da se instalira na deo koji sam mu odredio
<milanaddams> jer je bila logical type, a ubuntu je uzeo sebi primary
<Icy_blue> znaci pregazio si win particiju kao jedinu primary?
<milanaddams> taj free space koji je ostao je linux formatirao na nacin koji windowsu ocigledno ne odgovara
<milanaddams> i nece tu da se instalira
<milanaddams> imao sam i win i lin, ali hteo sam da dodam jos mesta windowsu
<milanaddams> pa sam sve obrisao
<Icy_blue> pa naravno da nece jer nisi napravio 2 primary particije, a trebao si
<milanaddams> pa jbg, meni je to drugar ranije sredio, ja nisam bas iskusan sa linuxom
<milanaddams> pitanje je kako sad da instaliram windows
<milanaddams> treba mi za dizajn
<Icy_blue> znači nije frka što si pregazio win particiju? ne trebaš da je vraćaš?
<milanaddams> ma ne treba mi nista sem te koju sam sacuvao i ne diram
<Icy_blue> ok, imaš linux, trebao bi da imaš program koji se zove GParted, služi za particionisanje hdd-a
<Icy_blue> pokreni ga, isparticioniši preostali prostor, OBAVEZNO napravi još jednu primary particiju na koju će da ide windows
<milanaddams> vec sam formatirao, doduse ne sa gpartedom, ali windows tu nije hteo da se instalira
<milanaddams> nemam gparted
<milanaddams> ovo je stara verzija ubuntua, 10.10
<Icy_blue> ok sudo-apt get gparted
<milanaddams> jel moze disk utility da posluzi?
<milanaddams> ne mogu da instaliram nista jer mi je ultra spor net
<Icy_blue> čekaj, jesi li napravio još jednu primary particiju?
<Icy_blue> što se instalacije windowsa tiče, ne garantujem da uopšte može da se instalira na particiju koja nije prva
<Icy_blue> sama šema particionisanja dozvoljava da napraviš 4 primarne particije, ali da li windows može na bilo koju ili samo na prvu ne znam
<Icy_blue> (to je moguć razlog zašto neće da se instalira)
<Icy_blue> gnome disk utility je malo ušminkan gparted i odradiće ti posao
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-07
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<tata> instalirao sam novi ubuntu 12.10 ( nakon 10.04), sad kada uključim komp, nemam izbor windows ili ubuntu, kako to da se popravi?
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lokalni /www direktorijum problem sa dozvolama i virtual hostovi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lokalni-www-direktorijum-problem-sa-dozvolama-i-virtual-hostovi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Још пар дана до тужног датума : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jos-par-dana-do-tuznog-datuma
<nkls> poz jel ima nekoga?
<nkls> da li je neko raspolozen da mi pomogne da instaliram nvidia driver na ubuntu 10.04?
<nkls> instalirao sam curent, ali onaj nvidia panel mi je prazan i kaze mi da je dovoljno da uradim nvidia-xconfig i da restartujem, sto sam ja i uradio
<nkls> ali panel posle restarta je i dalje prazan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nvidia driver : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-nvidia-driver
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> youtube no buffering : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-youtube-no-buffering
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-01
<kurjak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-02
 * kurjak a dokle cu da poimam Dokle ce me sreca da prai  You have asked Firefox to connect securely to www.lugons.org, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.  Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified. What Should I Do?  If you usually connect to this site without problems, this err
<kurjak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-03
<djura-san> Pozdrav. Da li neko od vas uređuje "Ubuntu rs planetu"?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-04
<salepetronije> Има ли неког да користи 14.04
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-05
<profiler1982> ima li neko ideju kako da ubacim samo muffin WM bez komplet cinnamon-a u ubuntu 12.04
<Mina> Beretta021:  jos nisi produzio 'utoki';(;)
 * Mina http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUe1lsUahY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb0i5qOPMDo ;)
 * Mina maletaski  spava :(
<Mina> ja odo  baba se pohasila  'moram sudje da plaknem'
<kurjak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7GgIs6UPSk&list=RD9XaQahcVXyE&index=11
<Marko_> zdravo ima li koga?
<Marko_> sta god pokusam instalirati preko terminala izbacuje mi ovo
<Marko_> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-06
 * lome hm:( http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RD-rmemIc6j7M&v=-rmemIc6j7M ;)
<ubuntuser> dobar dan kolege...:) da li neko od vas slučajno ima malo vremena da mi pomogne?
<ubuntuser_> dobro veče kolege
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-01
<Kostic> Да вас похвалим, баш вам добра она спајалица. Форум је јузерфрендлијазовнији за 73.6% више него пре. :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-03
<nikolam> http://www.computerworlduk.com/blogs/open-enterprise/india-oss-3605745/
<nikolam> Open Source Mandatory for Indian Government Projects
#ubuntu-rs 2015-04-05
<Cvetan> jel nam opet forum down? :(
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-05
<Inf4m0us> zna li neko kako promeniti ip .mac znam al ip ne znam
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-10
<Drnda931> ima li koga?
<Drnda931> Atlantic777:
<Drnda931> dungodung:
<Drnda931> lubotu3`:
<Drnda931> olujicz:
<Drnda931> ubuntulo12:
<Drnda931> ima li koga ovde?
<stevan90> Pozdrav, da li bi mi neko mogao pomoci u kreiranju startup skripte za Ubuntu 14.04? Potrebno je samo jednu liniju koda pokrenuti automatski nakon svakog startovanja servera.
<stevan90> Sve drugo sam uspeo da instaliram i da podesim.
<stevan90> Ali podesavanje startup procesa me muci jos od petka
<Drnda931> ima li koga
<Drnda931> NZT:
<Drnda931> LordDVG:
<NZT> Drnda931: reci
<Drnda931> NZT: imam brate problem
<Drnda931> dobro da nekog ovde ima :D
<Drnda931> lap top mi je skoro nov
<Drnda931> i nervira me windows
<Drnda931> hocu da koristim linux
<Drnda931> ali na dual boot i sad imao sam problem oko particija dok to nisam resio falio mi je swamp
<Drnda931> e a sada ne pronalazi particije
<Drnda931> i polako ovaj lap top mi ide preko glave prodacu ga da bi kupio neki lap top na kome lakse ide linux
<Drnda931> acer aspire e 15 start
<NZT> Drnda931: Pa ako te toliko nervira da zelis da kupis novi laptop, zar ti ne bi bilo lakse da samo instaliras linux na njemu ili ti je dual boot neophodan?
<Drnda931> imas pravo instaliracu ga :D
<NZT> e drago mi je, tako ti je i najbolje :D
<Drnda931> sta da radim onda za igrice :D
<Drnda931> hahahahahahah
<NZT> pa proveri da li postoje te igrice koje igras za linux i da li postoji u bazi wine-a
<NZT> wine=windows emulator
<Drnda931> neki igraci su pricali da mogu lol da igraju na linux os sad jel upoznat neko sa ovime?
<NZT> da, moze, uz pomoc wine-a i PlayOnLinux
<NZT> ja nisam pokusavao jer ne igram lol, ali imas na netu sigurno instrukcije
<Drnda931> hvala ti puno
<NZT> nema na cemu :)
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-03
<petar_> pozz ljudi moze neko da mi pomogne oko kompa
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-04
<Inf4m0us> neko tu
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-06
<Herr> poz
<Herr> :D
#ubuntu-rs 2018-04-06
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> kod mene vikend i malo veselo:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZkv2Y8YfPA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAl
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo&index=4&list=RDcuJ7sJ0YbbA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
 * milobit- odo dodo da ganjam nu milovu vucicu;(kajdanku;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-01
 * masina-kobila jos me zovu 'uzi' ;)
<masina-kobila> kako ste ljudi :)
 * masina-kobila evo ga Perosa;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CN11Q6uAZs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-03
<milobit-> jos me zovu 'Ero;)
<milobit-> ma sve bi dao kad bi znao Dze  mi je brar azijat?! Sto se ne javlja:(
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
 * milobit- ni vaske da lane 
<milobit-> a kamol cojka da se javi
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZYs9Xnmxo
<milobit-> ovaj se predade turcima a ne knjazu
<milobit-> i prezivlje
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> ovaj ode knjazu
<milobit-> i  ne prezive
<milobit-> a i moj pradjeda Nesce na Cetinje no prihvati Turske 'bazabuke' da ga cuvaju
<milobit-> kad malo priku para stize u Srbiju
<milobit-> a zavrsi u Odesi
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
 * Vukalovic vidj ima vodje i uhoda;(
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<Vukalovic> odo dodo
 * Vukalovic a ti uhodo bar lani koju;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-04
<milobit-> nikolam: :)
<milobit-> treba mi jedan savet
<milobit-> dvoumim se oko suse i ubuntu?
<nikolam> milobit-, pucaj. Al ako nije u oblasti narodnog stvaralastva
<milobit-> ;(
<milobit-> vec sam te upuco;)
<nikolam> Opensuse je super ako si Nemac. Ubuntu je super ako si Brit.
<milobit-> hm
<nikolam> Sta si ti.
<milobit-> nisam ni jedno ni drugo
<nikolam> Ako nisi ni jedno ni drugo, krkaj Xubuntu
<nikolam> Stvar resena
<milobit-> hm ma cek malo
<milobit-> odcutans sam za tren
<nikolam> Ne menja se, evo jos od 2006,7. mogu da se zakunem da je izgledao ako ne isto, ono slicno 90 posto. Vreme je stalo za za Xubuntu i Xfce
<nikolam> Ostanes uvek mlad.
<milobit-> jedva nadjo naocare:)
<milobit-> ha pametan si ti cojk
<milobit-> slazem se s tobom
<milobit-> bs tako kako rece
<milobit-> ja neznam koja si ti civija' ovdje?
 * milobit- a imam ti lik'
<milobit-> avi spamovi su za mog 'brata' milobita;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<nikolam> rekoh li ja brez stvaralastva )
<milobit-> hm izvin
<milobit-> necu vise
<milobit-> sad imam naocare;)
 * milobit- 'djozluke'*
<milobit-> a ti sta ima novo davno smo catali
<milobit-> cim se bavis sad?
<milobit-> programiras li jos za ve gore navedene?
<milobit-> od ceg zivis?
<nikolam> support
<milobit-> fino
<milobit-> ja ma ja sam 'malo' prolupo
<milobit-> bijem bitku s nemogucim;(
<milobit-> ko je vodje gazda?
<milobit-> aj nikolam pricaj ! Otvori dusu:)
<nikolam> Č=
<nikolam> :)
<milobit-> :)
<morebit> ajde bolan pomozimi
<nikolam> https://www.linuxjournal.com/free_issue
<nikolam> Nešto mi ne da da je skinem..
<morebit> neznam
<morebit> na dve stolice sad sedim
<morebit> sacuvacu link
<morebit> moram da idem
<morebit> reci ako imas jos sta
<morebit> naj srecni bi bija Kad bi me makli odave s ovog kanala
<morebit> odo dodo
<nikolam> Kanal ko kanal. Uvek nešto u njemu :))
<nikolam> Aj
<nikolam> Ojha
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-05
<milobit-> moje doba je 'noc' kad vaske laju;)
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIpjdVpoBgM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
 * milobit- dje na avetinja 'nkolam' treba mi ko ljeba;(
<milobit-> suport ! sto va pesma ne radi?!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> hm malo sam ljut;(
 * milobit- mozda je malo pogresno ime?! Al pesma je dobra;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
<milobit-> moram da pustim ovu
<milobit-> a drazami je ona
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLatBD9o8sw
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-06
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi :)
<milobit-> vidji vidji i dungodung_ je tu:)
 * milobit- otkazujem guslarsko vece
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-30
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> vidju 'brojno stanje  je tu  +-
<morebit> jedino fali moj 'brat azijat
 * morebit nedo bog da nije neka gripa poklopila;(
<morebit> ma sida mnogo bila lepa cura
<morebit> i ni bila opasna
<morebit> bila je mnogo umiljata
<morebit> a korona
<morebit> ni ni njoj mane
<morebit> kazu bila je i ona mlada i lepa
<morebit> pijem pivo 'korona' rakija mi gorka Kod kuce mi 'kona' ka djevojka
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> a ni mojoj 'babi' nije mane;)
<morebit> dungodung cime se ti bavis u va  krizna vremena? :)
<morebit> hm! dungodung imasli neku lepu i mladu tetku :)
 * morebit dungodung je zauzet :(  rado ka cev ;(
<dungodung> radim
<morebit> ma znam salim se malo
<morebit> izvini
<morebit> ja odo i ja dodo
<morebit> odo da plaknem vo sudje
<morebit> 'baba' nece
 * morebit cu joj polomim nocas sve kosti ;)
<dungodung> a da ja banujem ceo @gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ ?
#ubuntu-rs 2020-03-31
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICIpPNojdrY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej5UY-887js
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777  ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZo21argw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-02
<psydruid> zdravo
<morebit> joj kakoste ljudi
<morebit> ja nikako
<morebit> neka me mora mori
<morebit> samo zderem jedem :(  i da ne kazem sta jos nesto drugo radim ;)
<morebit> dosadame neka bije
<morebit> vi ko mumije
<morebit> ko umuje umije
<morebit> ko ne umije ne umije
 * morebit ej dje je moja 'baba' razonoda stara ;(
<morebit> mene ne muci korona
<morebit> ja svaki dan popijem po jednu koronu
<morebit> sto bi rekli 'svabe'  curiziko'
<morebit> ono po nski preventiva
<morebit> kaze 'baba Tomanija da je "zapamtila" spsnsku groznicu
<morebit> a pricami je i mod djedo stari
<morebit> kaze umre mu caca od spanske groznice
<morebit> i onda ga djedo odgajo
<morebit> posto mu se preudala majka
<morebit> za nekoga rajka
<morebit> Rajka*
<morebit> a ja pitam djedu sjecase bola majke? ja kako ne velju on rece
<morebit> kad joj dovedose nog kulasa ij brnjese
<morebit> i postavise stolicu da ga uzjase
<morebit> i ona nas poljubi i uzja kulasa il brnjasa velju ona rece
<morebit> on'*
<morebit> tako on je prezivija spansku groznicu
<morebit> a baba je ziva vatra bila
<morebit> ona ti je u Doboju bila
<morebit> a ja pitam sta si tamo radila:(
<morebit> ma kaze pokupi nas Austriska vojska za nog prvog rata
<morebit> ja velju a sta dalje
<morebit> ona velju rece navalile neke usi na nas
<morebit> ja velju pa sta onda?
<morebit> baba velju rece Pa sisasens i gore i dolje :)
<morebit> ja mal bija pa nisam dobro razabra
<morebit> ja je pita jel ti drago bilo 'baba
<morebit> ona velju rece ma jes i drago i milo ;)
<morebit> nocas mi se baba  javi usnu
<morebit> a ja pitam sta sad baba? skorona
<morebit> baba velju rece sve dodje i prodje
<morebit> kaze samo drmni koju?
<morebit> i ode
 * morebit a meni ne ostade jasno sta da drmnem? koju rakijicu ili neku curu mladu;)
<morebit> ma nema veze
<morebit> pocinje nova trka
<morebit> za  soldi
<morebit> u prevodu na naski se to kaze
<morebit> Jovo nanovo!
<morebit> ih dobra va riba bese :)
<morebit> a ni  mane bilo ni moj babi'
<morebit> mojoj*
<morebit> aj dodo odo
<morebit> moram mozak malo  zaustavim 'zavrnem'
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-03
<milobit-> morebit al nemora
<milobit-> milobit je uvek siguran
<milobit-> ljudi jel se vi ljutite sto ja malo" kakim vodje?
<milobit-> dje naj nikolam? djavoga odnija! ni ga valjda korona 'pojela';(:)
<milobit-> on je jedini ki je uzbrdo kocija ;)
<milobit-> a strmu se kotrlja
<milobit-> a ja spremam neku corbu'
<milobit-> baba' to najvise voli da kusa
<milobit-> 'pojila' *
<milobit-> kazu zatvaraju fabriku 'korone' hm :(
<milobit-> stacu sad da pijem?
 * milobit- 'baba' loce sta joj naspes (das)
<milobit-> -:)))
<milobit-> neka neka tako i treba!
<milobit-> da pociste ve botove :(
<milobit-> ;(
<morebit> odo ja do mog 'brata' na Cetinje Mila azijata moga brata' po babovini
<morebit> kazu gore najsigurnije?
<morebit> ni vaska karavlaska ne moze da opstane U nom krsu
<morebit> a kamoli neki grip cojk da dobije
<morebit> do obicnu nazebu
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCi73rMmPMI
<milobit-> ne karajte i ne kunite Milagu
<milobit-> i pre njega su se turcili i katolicili
<milobit-> a sto nebi i on
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVrUxlrwDtE
<milobit-> hm
<milobit-> ja pomislih ovaj neki pametan cojk
<milobit-> dok se ne dotace Vucica
<milobit-> glupost
<milobit-> oprostite
<milobit-> glupa propaganda
<milobit-> oprostite sto vo pusti
 * milobit- ps neki glupi psihopata  ili Sorosev agent
<milobit-> killx
<milobit-> xkill
